# fur prices in ND



## nd--trapper (Aug 11, 2007)

anyone heard any muskrat and coyote prices lately for ND?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Rats $3 to $4

coyotes $20 to $30

Prices are for put up fur.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

nd--trapper
I have a list from the NDG&F I received last year of the ND fur buyers, if you would like the list, PM me our email address, I have it saved in both Word and Excel. Or if anyone else wants it, PM me.....


----------

